# Product photography is hard..



## ronlane (Mar 30, 2022)

work and I got thirsty.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 31, 2022)

They look good to me, cheers.....


----------



## Strodav (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice images.  From what I can see, you know product photography is all about manipulating light and have mastered it.


----------



## DelminaNucci (Mar 31, 2022)

This is really hard photography when you shoot on any product. But you gonna the best product photographer hope.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 31, 2022)

Time to open a new bottle????? More product shots. Putting my new 1x4 strip boxes to good use on glass bottles.


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 31, 2022)

Very nice indeed.  And timely -- it's almost 5:00 here.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2022)

Very nice.
The glass in the second image looks like it's leaning to the left - maybe an optical illusion


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Very nice.
> The glass in the second image looks like it's leaning to the left - maybe an optical illusion



It is possible with the table I was using or it could just look that way when I tried to straighten the bottle.


----------



## slat (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice shots.


----------



## godsotherson (Apr 5, 2022)

When you straightened the bottle it aligned the right side of the glass to the vertical bottle side. The glass is actually tapered and must appear that way to give the appearance of verticality. Either taper the right edge or straighten the left edge to remove the slanted look.


----------



## RacePhoto (Apr 5, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Very nice.
> The glass in the second image looks like it's leaning to the left - maybe an optical illusion



Oh no, it's the photographer leaning to the right, after shooting the first photo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









						Microscan is part of Omron | Omron
					

Microscan Systems added its code reading and machine vision technologies to Omron Automation in 2017, helping Omron dramatically boost its overall automation capabilities.




					www.microscan.com
				




Mine needs some work, but the idea was learn something, get experience, just in case I needed to do it some day.







The ice cube is a square acrylic block. that's real scotch in the glass but an unopened bottle of "rare" Alligator. Which makes me ask, usually myself, what good is a limited edition scotch if I don't drink it? Never fear, the limit was two bottles and yes, I have finished the other one.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Very nice! And yes, the more of the product you consume, the more difficult it becomes...  😁


----------

